
Study reveals music's universal patterns across societies worldwide - ricc
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-science-music/study-reveals-musics-universal-patterns-across-societies-worldwide-idUSKBN1XV2L6
======
dang
A recent thread on the study:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604449)

~~~
ricc
Oh I didn’t see that! Please mark this as duplicate then. Thanks!

